# Budwing Won't Climb



## Mvalenz (Aug 6, 2012)

I was afraid of this. My female budwing didn't eat for at least 4 days. Then I threw a grasshopper from outside in with her and she ate it. Then again with the hunger strike. I took her outside the other day because it was nice out and was commenting on how well she was doing when all my other species seem to be dieing off. The next day I noticed that she was still hanging on to a branch, but the end of her abdomen was resting on the bottom of her enclosure. Then today practically her whole abdomen was on the bottom, but she was still hanging on. I took her out and positioned her in the middle of the branch. Now she has the end resting on the bottom again.












As you can see one of her front claws is still at the location I placed her at earlier. I try to get her to climb up, but she seems to be to weak or maybe her abdomen is getting too heavy. She was acting very sluggish today as well when I took her out. I hope she doesn't die. She laid 4 ootheca. 2 infertile and 2 fertile. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

she sounds dehydrated

i would mist her and give her sturdier things to climb on


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 6, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to climb of my butt were that big either! I'd give her less steep climbing materials.


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 6, 2012)

She died last night. I had thicker sticks in with her but removed them for the pic. From what I understand budwings like it dry

After she became adult I never really saw her drink water. When she was a nymph she drank a lot. Her offspring seem to be the same way drinking everyday. I was wondering if it was the crix I fed them. There is a thread about crix from PETCO being bad for mantids. I mean it sounds kind of unusual to have 4 death in a short period of time. Does anyone know how long it took for mantids to see ill effects after feeding PETCO crix?


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> She died last night. I had thicker sticks in with her but removed them for the pic. From what I understand budwings like it dry
> 
> After she became adult I never really saw her drink water. When she was a nymph she drank a lot. Her offspring seem to be the same way drinking everyday. I was wondering if it was the crix I fed them. There is a thread about crix from PETCO being bad for mantids. I mean it sounds kind of unusual to have 4 death in a short period of time. Does anyone know how long it took for mantids to see ill effects after feeding PETCO crix?


aww so sad  

it takes a few days to see illness


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> aww so sad
> 
> it takes a few days to see illness


I guess I can rule that out. I think my females were about to lay ootheca. I only had dead branches in the enclosures though. My friend said his blue flash laid last night right after he placed a live branch in the enclosure. They all laid before on dead branches though. Still think it had something to do with the ootheca laying. Its the only thing I can think it could have been. Have you ever experienced this?


----------



## agent A (Aug 6, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> I guess I can rule that out. I think my females were about to lay ootheca. I only had dead branches in the enclosures though. My friend said his blue flash laid last night right after he placed a live branch in the enclosure. They all laid before on dead branches though. Still think it had something to do with the ootheca laying. Its the only thing I can think it could have been. Have you ever experienced this?


i think the blue flash died because pesticides were on the branch

yen said sometimes females die on full stomachs but it doesnt mean it was eggbinding

in the future if u have a floor mantis do the following

put it on something grippable on the floor

let it get a good grip

SLOWLY turn it upside down

upside down position is MUCH better for a mantis


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 6, 2012)

agent A said:


> i think the blue flash died because pesticides were on the branch
> 
> yen said sometimes females die on full stomachs but it doesnt mean it was eggbinding
> 
> ...


The blue flash didn't die. It laid an ooth on the live branch. Thanks for the advice. I definitely will do that in the future.


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 7, 2012)

agent A said:


> she sounds dehydrated
> 
> i would mist her and give her sturdier things to climb on


Whoa!! I thought she was dead, but when I went to remove her for burial she looked like she was breathing and she was a little responsive. I placed her on the curtain because it is easy to grip and have been giving her water from a bamboo skewer. she is becoming more responsive. I hope she pulls threw.






Her abdomen doesn't look like she is breathing, but she is definitely not dead yet. I didn't think it was a hydration issue, but maybe I was wrong. Thanks Agent A. I will see how she is and update in the morning.


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 7, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is she still alive today?


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 7, 2012)

she is definitely still alive, but she is not moving at all. She only moves when I try to handle her. She will not hunt so she will most likely starve eventually. She is definitely a fighter though. I may just put her in the freezer if she does not improve soon and put her out of her misery.


----------



## agent A (Aug 7, 2012)

i would hand feed her

mix some honey and water up, put it on a cotton swab, then put it to her mouth

it might help her


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 7, 2012)

how old is she?


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 8, 2012)

sueb4653 said:


> how old is she?


She was 8 months old. I buried her today. R.I.P. Penelope.


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> She was 8 months old. I buried her today. R.I.P. Penelope.


u should name one of her babies Telemakhos


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 8, 2012)

agent A said:


> u should name one of her babies Telemakhos


What does it mean?


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> What does it mean?


grr must i explain everything  

one of the main characters in the odyssey was odysseus' wife penelope

they had a son named telemakhos...


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 8, 2012)

Telemakhos it is. I'm gonna name another Agent B though.


----------



## agent A (Aug 8, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Telemakhos it is. I'm gonna name another Agent B though.


lol ok

all but one of my toadlets r named telemakhos lol


----------



## Mvalenz (Aug 8, 2012)

You can be Telemakhos brother.


----------

